# Garden of England - Swanley



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Is anyone going to the GoE show in May? I'm thinking about going but I've never been to a GoE before.

At that time, my cat will still be classified as a kitten, so will I be required to stay both days?


----------



## bogie (Jan 12, 2012)

Hiya

My mother-in-law helps out at the Garden of England shows (and sells pen curtains there too!) so I asked her your question and she said not to worry, each day is treated as an individual show day so you don't have to enter your kitten both days.

If you want more info, she said to contact the Aristocats Cat Club. The Show Manager is called Josie and is really nice. She'd be happy to help you with any queries.

I went along to the January GoE and it was lovely - a really relaxed and friendly atmosphere. You'll enjoy it!
We're probably going to the Swanley one too (just to watch, no kitties sadly) so we'll look out for you and your cat! What's the breed?

:001_smile: :001_smile:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for replying  

I wasn't sure as the flyer doesn't go through any schedule, so that's a great relief. I would love to do the two days but as its quite a distance for me, it will give me a chance to catch up with family too who are down that way.

Is that Josie as in Liseux Josie? If so, I know her......I'll contact her - thanks 

I haven't decided 100% but I think I most likely will do it. It would be lovely to see you. 

My boy is a crazy MC.


----------



## bogie (Jan 12, 2012)

Awww I hadn't seen a real life Maine Coon until I went to the last GoE show! They are such beautiful, huge cats!! I couldn't get over the size of their faces. Gorgeous 

I asked my mother-in-law about the Josie lady, and she is apparently called Josie Hughes  I guess the other Josie might be a bit surprised if you contact her 

Hope you have a fab time at the show and with your family too! I shall check out the MC kitties if we go on the same day!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

They are such fun cats as well  We have four cats and two dogs. The two older cats don't really like the dogs but the MC kittens are all over them. They really are more like dogs than cats.....its great! They are so much fun to have around.

Honestly, the kittens are 5.5 and 6 months old but already bigger than most adult cats of other breeds.

Yes, that's her! I'll contact her then  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## kudagirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Louise,
I would have liked to go to the ged show but its a bit to far for me to go. Went to the southern british shorthair show yesterday to try and get another champion card,my cat is a british shorthaired blue, he has got his premier and one towards is champion class but he only came second, but mush say the cat that won was a big and lovely one that bet my one hands down, but will try again on the 17th of this month.


----------

